# Death and burial



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes a morbid topic, however, one that I have not seen covered. While I was listening to the podcast I realized one of my friends or family could be fatally injured. I then began to wonder how would I properly bury them? It couldn't be in my garden or any of the areas where the animals are. I wouldn't have the time to make a proper casket. So... What would you do with a friend or family member. 

What would you do with a marauder? Yes Slippy I know, you will put their head on a pike.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have the space I'd say build a funeral pyre and cremate them


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> If you have the space I'd say build a funeral pyre and cremate them


Wouldn't that draw attention to my homestead?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Any old mine shafts around? Burial would be deep to keep animals out, say 6 feet


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Wouldn't that draw attention to my homestead?


Dependent of condition no problems, if needed, a shallow grave and about 10 pounds of quick lime. strip off all clothing.

Keep away from your water supply, make large cuts in body for bacterial to enter.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

6 feet deep, add 1 foot of soil, cover with rocks finish covering. As mentioned... keep away from water supply.

You will not have to make any cuts in the body for bacteria to enter.. bacteria is already there... good and bad

How Long Does It Take for a Body to Decompose? - EnkiVillage


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Photograph a marauders face or otherwise try to identify them. Give them a decent burial and a suitable marker. Keep them all in the same area but not where you put your dead. Bury everyone at least 200 yards from your location and not less than 6 feet deep. In the South we have very acidic soil so a blanket will do fine.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not sure, . . . not being faced with it today, . . . but I tend to think that a funeral pyre might be the best way.

The other way of course would be a shallow grave, . . . covered with rocks to keep out critters. Our biggest critter here is a ****, . . . so it should not be too hard.

And I say shallow, . . . because in my area, . . . about 2 feet or so down you hit clay that could be made into boulders if left out in the sun to dry properly, . . . and I'm just too old to fight digging that stuff out.

Bury marauders as well, . . . their friends will think they went off and found nirvana, . . . kind of like the goldfish that are left in the tank when one jumps out. They always wondered where Goldie went, . . . "must have gotten away to the big tank in the sky", . . . or something.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Bury it in Chicken crap, everything but the jawbone will be gone in a few days.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My parents are old and on many types of meds. Death is something I must consider.

A proper burial conducted on all, if possible. Only those who have no regard for human life or a cruel or deviant will be burned and then their bones scattered.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Drag them downwind a few hundred yards.....We have lots of buzzards here....they can strip a 200 pound calf to the bones in a day.

Buzzards gotta eat too....


The rest is easy to take care of after the animals get done ...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

takes ALOT of fuel to cremate a body to ashes .... body removal and "disposal" would depend on the type of SHTF .... if you had a pandemic - even 50% mortality - pick out a wood frame house with a basement that's isolated - start stacking the bodies of relatives & friends you wish to see taken care of properly - you most likely wouldn't be able to handle all the bodies - torch the house and feed the basement pit until everything is consumed - if you have the means bury the pit ....

even without a pandemic as the initial SHTF starter - killing diseases will crop up soon enough - just dysentery and food poisoning will be bad enough - the even worse stuff like cholera will follow .... and you'll have sick and possibly highly contagious hitting your security perimeter - how you handle these situations will be on a one-to-one personal level ... but disposing of the body should be from an arm's length - spray down the body & area with disinfectant and bug killer to get any fleas/lice - drag off the body with a rope around a leg/arm - try to dispose of the bodies best possible - for health reasons and to answer to what authority re-establishes itself ....

raider types - same same body disposal as with the diseased dead - but document the killing and/or battle that occurred - pictures, eyewitness testimony, personal effects collected ect ect .... sounds stupid until a national guard unit rolls up enforcing martial law and starts questioning a ditch full of gunshot bodies ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You do what is most expedient for time and conditions.

Some religions do not believe in any form of box, just a burial shroud.

The safest, bio contamination wise is incineration, security may not allow it.

A shallow grave, with large rocks or logs on top to prevent animal dig up will do.

Keep them as far away as possible to prevent water contamination.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

My loved ones would get a proper burial. Trespassers and marauders would be hung down the street as a warning. I'd like a viking funeral when I go.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

What a waste! Marauders heads on stakes...and then.....

I'd "eat his liver with some fava beans and a _nice chianti"

heh heh
_


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

View attachment DeadBodiesFieldManual.pdf


Here is a book on dead bodies.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My mother went to heaven 07-01-16. She was cremated. Makes no difference to me. Her soul was in heaven. The physical body doesn't mean much to me. The biggest waste of real estate are golf courses and cemetaries! jmo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Yes a morbid topic, however, one that I have not seen covered. While I was listening to the podcast I realized one of my friends or family could be fatally injured. I then began to wonder how would I properly bury them? It couldn't be in my garden or any of the areas where the animals are. I wouldn't have the time to make a proper casket. So... What would you do with a friend or family member.
> 
> What would you do with a marauder? Yes Slippy I know, you will put their head on a pike.


Great topic. We done have it worked out due to previous experiences with some of our kin. You get cremated and have a funeral with your pictures. They make a nice album of your life. Have a preacher do a proper sermon and play music. A week later you get the ashes in wax lined card board box. You dump it where you want. Our kin wanted to be in http://www.brownowensbrumley.com/cremation-packages/the back yard. Turn key price of 1,500 bucks a few years back. Prob higher now. Think we chose plan D.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Wood chipper with the chute pointed to the hogs.. Done.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The funeral ,burial disposing of a body that life has passed from is for those left behind. The dead is no longer there nor does it madder to them . You will deal with the body as you must . The important part is how you support those left behind.
The body of a stranger or an enemy should still treat with respect. You can not however put others in jeopardy to deal with it. Ash to ash dust to dust in the end.
Save your tears for the living the dead don't need them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> My mother went to heaven 07-01-16. She was cremated. Makes no difference to me. Her soul was in heaven. The physical body doesn't mean much to me. The biggest waste of real estate are golf courses and cemetaries! jmo.


Agreed, and the most expensive too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For some in the future, Soylent Green.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Burning makes a lot of smoke and takes a bunch of very dry wood. 
Bury, even if a shallow grave, and keep piling rocks. Hard clay in my area but for me the act of rock piling may help with the grieving aspect. 

While I've got a bit of lime I don't think I'd want to put it on the body of someone I care for. I'd rather just keep piling rocks.

At the risk of sounding like a Rambo wanna-be if I did have to end an aggressive fool I'd put them in a wheel barrel and take them 1000+ yds away into the woods and dump the body, say a prayer, and go home.
Hope it never comes to that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What the Germans did at the camps early on in the "final solution",

started by laying down a row of logs, then a row of bodies at right angles to the logs, then another row of logs.

This process would go on until the stack was about 10-15 feet high.

Diesel fuel was added then ignited, the pyre burned for about twelve hours with little human remains left.

At this point the Sonderkommando's would pulverize remaining bone fragments. 

Ashes and other remnants were generally dumped into rivers where they floated away.

Other camps rolled the ashes into the ground for fertilizer.

It took a lot of manpower to build those stacks, they did almost a dozen stacks at a time.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Yes a morbid topic, however, one that I have not seen covered. While I was listening to the podcast I realized one of my friends or family could be fatally injured. I then began to wonder how would I properly bury them? It couldn't be in my garden or any of the areas where the animals are. I wouldn't have the time to make a proper casket. So... What would you do with a friend or family member.


You would do for them the best you could Auntie. (Shallow Grave facing east fetal position with whatever they cherished) As a friend or family member it would mean more to them that they didn't interfere with keeping the living, living. JMHO.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It takes too much fuel to burn a body and attracts too much attention. 
Family members get buried, downstream from your water source. 
BG's? Well, ever wonder why there are so many hog pens in the south?


----------

